# Harbor Freight & Oneida Super Dust Deputy



## Kentuk55

First I want to say, WowZa! What a difference the added Oneida SDD makes with my HF 2hp dust collector. Here's a pictorial (sorta) of the build. If you have a HF 2hp dust collector, this is a very awesome addition to your future health being better. Thnx for the looks. Good/Bad/Ugly comments, always appreciated. Thnx for the looks. I didn't feel this was a post for a finished project, that's why I posted here. First, let me say, I'm a rookie at doin videos, but, if you have about 5 minutes, here's a link for the video:






















































































After cutting a hole in the lid with my Foredom, I siliconed and bolted the SDD onto the lid, and also siliconed the inside of the garbage can along all seems, handles, and bottom on the inside, to be sure of no leaks. There is no/nada/nothing as far as any weatherstripping where the lid meets the can. It really suks.
We've all seen videos on this. I may try and put a short one together. It is a very fine addition, and I am way excited to start some sort of project to make some dust.


----------



## Kentuk55

Notice the very clean, new clear bag??? There are only a few particles of dust in the new bag. The dust is in the garbage can. OH YEA!!!


----------



## kiefer

Keep building and make that video, looks good .


----------



## Sigung

Roger this is a GREAT idea. I've been thinking about dust collection for awhile now. I know the dust deputy is top rated, and this combination is the perfect low cost solution. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jaykaypur

Nice addition to any shop and I always LOVE your posts and your "crazy" attitude/outlook on everything!


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Way to go. Roger. That is an elegant design and there is proof it works well. Congratulations!!!!!!!!!

Cheers, jim


----------



## freddy1962

Roger that is awesome. Very useful info, thanks for posting.


----------



## Grumpy

Nice one Roger


----------



## lew

Great build, Roger!


----------



## mojapitt

Great job. I am about to build a chip separator.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks great form here !


----------



## peteg

Now dat's a tinkin man's answer,
way to go Roger
Pete


----------



## doubleDD

Another plus for the clean air act. Way to go Roger. You look good with that face shield against your beard.


----------



## TheDane

Way to go Roger … looking forward to your video.


----------



## PASs

Roger,
Is the whole thing on the cart?
I have to keep my dust collector mobile due to shop layout.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great one roger,looking forward to the video if you do ,have one and it makes a big diffrence


----------



## degoose

I have on set up on a 44 gallon drum and piped ducting… works great…
I like the idea of the smaller bin… but as to inexpensive… you obviously did not buy it in Australia…


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations on your future good health, Roger! It looks like the dust collector is on wheels and the deputy is stationary. How does that work? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stefang

That looks very good Roger and you photos show the whole process very well too. After doing a lot of sanding this last week I sure wouldn't mind having a system like yours, but I just don't have enough space for one, really.


----------



## Kentuk55

Thnx everyone. Pete & Candy: I did put the collector on a wheeled cart, but, the can is on the floor. First thought was a mobile unit, but, that would have been a really large footprint. I decided to keep the collector where it is (tucked into the corner there), and eventually, I may install piping above my machines, to get all the hoses off the floor later on when I know my "re-arranging" is finished and the machines are where they will live.


----------



## kdc68

Nice work Roger…certainly looks to be a big improvement over emptying the lower bag all the time…..


----------



## Sigung

Hey Roger,

I just figured this out myself yesterday, and as usual, I'm happy to share the info.

I was wondering how to get youtube videos to show up right in the blog and project posts, so here's how it works.

You go to your video on youtube, click on the "Share" link, and then click on the "Embed" link, and now for the important part.. there are three little checkboxes below that, you have to click on the "Use Old Embedded Code" link to get the type of code that will work on this forum.

Copy and paste the code into your blog or project post, and for best results change the size to width 640 and height 360 and voila, your video will show up right in your post.

I took the liberty of copying the code for your video, and I sent it to you in a PM should you like to use it.

All the best,
Jerry


----------



## andy_P

You always amaze me, Roger. I wish I had your vision, stamina, talent and desire.


----------



## cajunpen

Nice build Roger. Should save you some effort on emptying the collection bag. On my Delta it a pain to put the back on after emptying it. Your solution should be worth the effort - thanks Roger.


----------



## lanwater

Feel the power Roger!

That puppy works great. I made similar


----------



## HorizontalMike

Add a Wynn filter to that setup and you will be convinced that your motor got more powerful. While not cheap, they are the ultimate upgrade for getting MORE out of the HF DC system.

I bought the "Spun Bond" version for mine, and all I can say is "What a world of difference".


----------



## Blackie_

Always nice to see improvements around the shop, thanks for sharing Roger I especially liked the self portraits


----------



## b2rtch

Flip the dc 90 degrees and install it right on the top of the cyclone, it would work even better, much better and get ride of this bag, install a air cartridge filter, that will save your lungs and increase the suction.
It would suck your socks off!


----------



## PASs

FAVORITE!!!,
I gotta do this for my old Delta DC.


----------



## b2rtch

I like to show mine that I made several years ago and that I since sold.
I had a Thien baffle in the trash can,
I was working really well.


----------



## kdc68

*+ 1 for Mike's and Bert's *recommendation of the Wynn Filter upgrade

Since Bert is showing his HF upgrade…I will too…* ;-)*


----------



## TheDane

lanwater-I like the looks of your DC setup … any chance of getting a few pics of it?


----------



## HillbillyShooter

Pretty fancy-glad to hear it's working so well for you. Very nice photos and write up of your project. This past winter I introduced the Thein separator to tyvekboy's stand and it has been amazing-I really need to take the time to post it. Your work helps remind me of this.


----------



## brtech

Please note that adding a separator - an SDD, a bigger cyclone, or a Thein baffle, doesn't improve the filtering. You don't get a cleaner shop.

What you get is longer filter life and less/easier maintenance. If you improve separation, more material goes in the barrel, and less goes in the filter. That improved separation comes at a cost - the airflow is reduced, because the separator isn't 100% efficient. Good cyclones have excellent efficiency - they separate a large percentage of the material in the airstream, and they don't reduce the suction much. But they don't change what comes OUT of the filter. You would get the cleanest air by not having any separation - push all the air into the filter. That would cause your filter to clog really quickly, but you would get the most suction, and more suction means you are pulling more stuff INTO the system. In reality, it's really required to have some separation. The "ring" on most DCs does a fair job, but a cyclone or the Thein baffle does a better job. Since you added the SDD to the ring, you decreased suction, but you improved separation. You didn't change filtering, or really, you made it a bit worse by lowering airflow.


----------



## b2rtch

"You would get the cleanest air by not having any separation - push all the air into the filter. That would cause your filter to clog really quickly, but you would get the most suction, and more suction means you are pulling more stuff INTO the system. " 
Not true,if your filter is clogged you get no air flow= no suction.


----------



## brtech

Sure, but that's true with the best separators. If the filter gets clogged, no air gets through.

Improving separation means filters clog less often. That's good. I'm all for better separation. It's just that many LJs think that if they improve separation their shop will be cleaner and their environment will be better. That's not true. What determines the quality of the air is the suction (airflow for a given size pipe) and the filter. Separators LOWER suction. Maybe not a whole lot, but some.

And as noted, you don't get the rated filtering until you get some "cake" build up, so a perfect separator, if there was such a thing, would be problematic. Separators are not perfect, so that's "good" too


----------



## b2rtch

Separators are not designed to stop fine dust but the big stuffs. Filters retain the fine stuff.


----------



## brtech

Well, sure, but filters stop everything bigger than a specified size particle. A really good separator will get a whole lot of the fine stuff. No separator gets 100% of the big stuff. What it doesn't get, the filter will get. Unless it has a hole, or there is a sealing problem, a filter will get 100% of larger particles. It has a rating on what percentage if the fine particles it gets, and it's not 100%.


----------



## brtech

Uh, well, I suspect saying a filter gets 100% of the big stuff is probably an overstatement. It's pretty nearly 100%, but clearly not a full 100%. Gotta have some imperfections in the material, for example. They specify the percentage a good filter gets. It's one of the differences in filter quality. For example the Wynn Engineering filters range from MERV 10 (99.99%) to MERV 15 (99.999%)


----------



## Kentuk55

Thnx everyone for your input/s. Always nice to hear everyone's thoughts about this sort of stuff. HMike & Bert: A Wynn filter is in my future.


----------



## superdav721

Awesome show and tell. It still sucks.


----------



## HorizontalMike

*Dave: "...Awesome show and tell. It still sucks…"*

In a good way of course!


----------



## superdav721

U know it Mike!


----------



## R_Stad

1st class video production. Who's your writer? Informative and amusing. Well done Roger.


----------



## Alan72

That video was so funny, I wasn't expecting it the wife and the nasty ass dust comment. I also bought the SD this past year and dumped two 30 gal drums of saw dust yesterday. I love that I don't have to change the bag on the collector after milling up boards.


----------



## CFrye

Roger, I tried to do some video this past weekend. Looking at the results and constantly seeing the lens cap made me think of your video!


----------



## Kentuk55

LOL Candy… Yep, my big Hollywood scenes… hahaha


----------



## ruel24

Okay, I'm just not sold on the whole cyclone business. The particles that end up in the trash can are the big particles. The rest - the ones that slowly kill you- make it past that and to your filter. Your filter has a lot to do with what you're breathing. The smaller the microns, the better, without restricting air flow. However, getting happy about what the cyclone grabs is just a red herring… What's important is what makes it past the cyclone. On top of that, cyclones actually slow down the air speed. The longer path the air has to take before the blower, the more friction, thus the slower air movement and subsequently, lower performance.

It was very telling of an article published by Wood Magazine where a single stage 3hp Powermatic dust collector waxed every cyclone in suction by a country mile except the Grizzly, and was 3rd best in dust trapping. It had a 2 micron filter, compared to the winning Oneida unit's 0.5 micron filter. With a better filter, the Powermatic should make mince meat of those cyclones for a lot less money. What am I missing here?

There seems to be a lot of excitement about cyclones, and so far, I've seen little to suggest they're really all that much better, if at all. I realize that sucking up a tape measure in a cyclone is much better than a single stage system, but outside that, it seems to me single stage is a better alternative. Maybe it's just me…

And as far as clogging filters, Jet/Powermatic seem to have a good solution for that, and you need some dust to "season" the filter. If you've ever turned a shop vac on for the first time and sucked something up, you'll know what I mean. A little dust on the pleats helps trap the dust you're picking up.


----------



## bluekingfisher

I made a shop made DC upgrade a year or two ago Roger, definitely worth the time it takes to build one.

Good job.

David


----------



## TheDane

ruel24-I think you are missing the point. To me, the point of having a cyclone in the mix is it almost eliminates the need to keep emptying the plastic bag on the dust collector. I hated removing and replacing that stupid bag. With the cyclone, all I have to do is pop the top off, empty the bin, put the top back on and get back to what I was doing. In the more than a year since I added my cyclone, I haven't had to touch the plastic bag once.


----------



## b2rtch

ruel24, you miss the point.
I have a Clear view cyclone. 
The point of the cyclone is to clean the air so much or so well that very little dust if any reach the filters.
I have used my cyclone for several years and I never yet had to clean the filters.
The filters stop the very fine dust, but so little is left in the air flow after the cyclone that very little of it reach the filters.
The point of the cyclone is to pre-clean the air stream so that the filters will not get clog.


----------



## ruel24

You people are missing the point. I understand what the job of the cyclone is. The problem I see with it is that it comes at a cost, and that cost is airflow. Cyclones have much lower airflow than a single stage, and that means dust collection performance is lower at the tool, where it's also important to capture the dust in the first place, to avoid it getting into your lungs. The stuff you can't see is the most dangerous. Lower airflow means lower performance. It's as simple as that. In that comparison on Wood Magazine, only the Grizzly came anywhere near the single stage Powermatic in aitflow, but was one of the worst in dust colkection. The other cyclones were way down in airflow. Seems to me, to not have to dump that bag, you're willing to put up with a much mess efficient dust collection system. And, again, you need the filter to season with dust to make it most effective at collecting the finest stuff. If very little dust gets to the filter, it doesn't season and the dangerous stuff makes it through the fabric and into your lungs. That's my take.


----------



## brtech

I'm mostly with you Ruel24, the cyclone merely improves separation, at the cost of airflow. Don't discount the problem of clogging the filter however. Remember that the filter has a range of operating conditions where it works at the rated particle capture: it needs a layer of cake, but not too much. You really don't want to clog it, and if you clean it too often, you get too much small stuff in your lungs. Having efficient separation makes maintaining that middle state easier.


----------



## ruel24

Yes, but doesn't the Vortex cone pretty much solve that issue without the drop in airflow?


----------



## TheDane

When I installed my cyclone, I knew there would be a loss in airflow. I had to weigh that against the benefits (no bag emptying, less filter clogging), and decided it was the right thing for me to do. I have a 14' hose that I move from machine to machine (no ducting), and a decent air filtration system in the shop.


----------



## brtech

I don't think the Vortex cone is any better than the Thein baffle in the ring, but I haven't seen any tests.


----------



## neverenougftackle

Roger, for both of those pictures mov'n or not (still),,,,you did just fine. Thanks, that was worth my time. to stop and watch to see what you had done.

Those HF bags, that comes with there DC, does not have a very good rating for the finner stuff that can get out into the air there to deal your lungs a fit. i wonder what rating they would give them now, that with your combination where the dust doesn't even get to the bags, nor the bags pores,,,to get out ?? !!!

Are you going to make the can part of your, "roll around assembly" ??


----------



## ruel24

Brtech, you're probably right as far as separation, but since it's not on the suction side, it doesn't slow the air and affect performance. The thien baffle, just like the cyclone, is on the suction side and increases the length of the path the air must take, increasing friction, and slowing down the air. Since the Vortex cone is on the blow side, suction and airflow are far less affected. The down side is that if a tool gets sucked in, it's gonna hit the impeller.


----------



## TheDane

"The down side is that if a tool gets sucked in, it's gonna hit the impeller."

Another good reason to include a cyclone. My grandson was cleaning up the lathe bench one day and accidentally (everything he does is by accident) sucked up a mallet. It made a hell of a racket in the cyclone but nothing hit the fan.


----------



## Kentuk55

Thnx for all the looks and comments guys n gals. I didn't post this to start a war about dust collection. I know this, what I did here is a 100% improvement to my (affordable, $149 and less) HF dust collector. I am not rolling in the cash to be able to afford a $1500.00 and up dust collection system. I did replace the stock HF 5-micron bag with a 1-micron bag from a place on Amazon for about 50 bux…........a long time ago. Plus, now with the added amount for the Super Dust Deputy (paid about $150 or 160 at Woodcraft on a sale). So, what I'm trying to say is this: My way is not no way gonna be the heaven-sent, stop ALL the dust, idea/s for getting in your lungs type thing. It's just another upgrade for those of us who don't have a wallet as big as we'd like to have. I have about $4-500 bux in my system with hoses, fittings, and the whole nine yards. (a lot of my "fittings" are 1lb coffee cans as well). Just my 2-cents worth.


----------



## distrbd

Roger,my dust collector is a small Dust Deputy attached to a Ridgid shop vac,I also use my broom and dust pan often,would love to have your HF DC & one micron bag / Super DD.would even love more to have"a $1500.00 and up dust collection system",the bottom line is we try to manage the dust we produce with what we can afford.

I thoroughly enjoyed your video and the pictures,if I compare your DC system to mine,your wins hands down,if we compare ours with those with Vortex cones ,we both loose but that's what you get when you compare apples and oranges.


----------



## Doe

Great video. Thanks!


----------



## Kentuk55

Right on Ken. Thnx everyone else for your comments and looks.


----------



## lightcs1776

Man, talk about great timing. I'm going nuts trying to decide between a HF setup with Wynn 35A canister filter and a separator or a lower cost bag unit from one of the big brands. I have researched and researched and the more info I have the more I question my decisions. Is a Delta 1.5 HP better than HF with Wynn separator? I'mabout ready to order the Wynn 35A, pickup the HF model over the weekend for $160, and not look back. However, I will probably continue to second guess myself.

Thanks for posting. I will definitely be following suite if I get the HF.


----------



## Kentuk55

The Wynn filter is my next addition to my system right here. Good luck Chris with what you do. I took this pic to show the difference in the old and new bag with this SDD addition. The 30 gal can is bout 1/2 full of chips and sawdust I've been creating for the past few weeks, and the new bag is still clear. That tells me a lot right there. I'm luvin it.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Roger. You've for a great setup and I really appreciate your thread.


----------



## mafe

Way too cool!
Love the picture of you looking through the lid.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

